# CFAT cancelled Jan 13, 2010



## gszd55 (13 Jan 2010)

I was scheduled for my CFAT test on Jan 18th, and today I was called by my CFRC notifying me that the test has been cancelled for all non-RMC applicants, indefinitely, due to budget cutbacks.  They said maybe April it will be on.  Seems a little odd to me.  Anyone else had an upcoming test cancelled?  Any thoughts on what is going on with recruiting at the moment?  ???  Is this national or a regional thing?


----------



## owa (13 Jan 2010)

Not too surprising.  I was told today (when I wrote my CFAT) that it was an accident letting me write it as they weren't supposed to schedule me for it until my trade was hiring.


----------



## Steel Badger (13 Jan 2010)

The policy is nation wide.  Current CF Recruiting Group directives state that no processing of any file is to be done unless teh applicant is going ROTP / RETP. 
This means that while those who are merit listed and good to go with open slots to drop into may still be enrolled; no one who isn't applying via ROTP / RETP will have any processing done until after 01 April 2010. Period.  This means CFATS,  Medicals, Fit Tests ( for the reserves ) and Interviews etc.  

SB

(Apolgies as I am unlearned in the art of linkng to my earlier posts on the subject)


----------



## Nauticus (13 Jan 2010)

Steel Badger said:
			
		

> The policy is nation wide.  Current CF Recruiting Group directives state that no processing of any file is to be done unless teh applicant is going ROTP / RETP.
> This means that while those who are merit listed and good to go with open slots to drop into may still be enrolled; no one who isn't applying via ROTP / RETP will have any processing done until after 01 April 2010. Period.  This means CFATS,  Medicals, Fit Tests ( for the reserves ) and Interviews etc.
> 
> SB
> ...



Are you sure it applies to the reserves?

A buddy of mine just today was contacted to schedule a PT test two weeks from now. Unless that will get canceled before then.


----------



## gszd55 (13 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the response SB, that clarifies the sitution, nonetheless frustrating.  Typical of any government organization I guess.   I'll just be that much more prepared for April 1st!


----------



## Grunt_031 (13 Jan 2010)

During the CLS Town Hall today, The CLS stated that he was cutting 1000 Regulars this Year and possibly 2000 or more next FY year to save $$$ These were all coming from the recruiting system.


----------



## MasterInstructor (13 Jan 2010)

Oh wow that is crazy! 

Which CFRC was it? I am in  Vancouver and doing my medical tomorrow... I haven't got a call yet, I hope they do not cancel!


cheers


----------



## SocialyDistorted (14 Jan 2010)

gszd55 said:
			
		

> I was scheduled for my CFAT test on Jan 18th, and today I was called by my CFRC notifying me that the test has been cancelled for all non-RMC applicants, indefinitely, due to budget cutbacks.  They said maybe April it will be on.  Seems a little odd to me.  Anyone else had an upcoming test cancelled?  Any thoughts on what is going on with recruiting at the moment?  ???  Is this national or a regional thing?



I think I was there when you got called, waiting to get booked for an interview. When I went to do my CFAT today for ROTP there was only one other guy there, so it makes sense I guess. I know a couple of friends had theirs cancelled (going Non-Com)


----------



## mellian (14 Jan 2010)

Steel Badger said:
			
		

> This means that while those who are merit listed and good to go with open slots to drop into may still be enrolled; no one who isn't applying via ROTP / RETP will have any processing done until after 01 April 2010. Period.  This means CFATS,  Medicals, Fit Tests ( for the reserves ) and Interviews etc.



Even if one is in the middle of trying to get their medical approved, as in tests are done but just require certain documents for a file to be sent back to Ottawa?


----------



## MasterInstructor (14 Jan 2010)

I will be going to CFRC Vancouver in the morning for my medical. I applied as a NCM and my appointment was NOT canceled. 

I will be asking more details about this and posting them tomorrow evening.


----------



## BearPusher (14 Jan 2010)

I could see them stopping processing on closed trades until April, but this doesn't make any sense if trades are still open. Well it's more like it doesn't make sense to me, which doesn't mean much. I hope this gets sorted out for all of you still in the application process.


----------



## gszd55 (14 Jan 2010)

I got the sense speaking to the staff on the phone that this came as a surprise to the recruiting centre.  It must have, they had launched a recruiting drive in early December, including postings on Workopolis.com, which are still active.  So I rationalize the life-altering decision to join the CF, two of my three choices are 'Hot Jobs' with DEO, I've got a Masters Degree, relevant technical skills and 10+ years of civilian supervisory/leadership experience. Not to toot my horn too loudly, but I've got a lot to offer.  The recruiter seemed keen.  So it irks me that I commit my efforts to the application process over the past month, and then it gets clipped, and I have to wait 3 months or more for it to startup.   This taste of 'Hurry-up and wait' gives me some pause (and lots of time) to think...perserverance!


----------



## TCBF (14 Jan 2010)

gszd55 said:
			
		

> I got the sense speaking to the staff on the phone that this came as a surprise to the recruiting centre.  It must have, they had launched a recruiting drive in early December, including postings on Workopolis.com, which are still active.  So I rationalize the life-altering decision to join the CF, two of my three choices are 'Hot Jobs' with DEO, I've got a Masters Degree, relevant technical skills and 10+ years of civilian supervisory/leadership experience. Not to toot my horn too loudly, but I've got a lot to offer.  The recruiter seemed keen.  So it irks me that I commit my efforts to the application process over the past month, and then it gets clipped, and I have to wait 3 months or more for it to startup.   This taste of 'Hurry-up and wait' gives me some pause (and lots of time) to think...



- They dropped the ball.  The next move is yours.  Use the time to think it through.


----------



## MasterInstructor (14 Jan 2010)

Hi All 

I just got back CFRC Vancouver, I did my medical. I asked the staff about this I was told the following;

At this moment there are still open positions for few trades, including mine. Since they have to get ROTP program processed, they are not wasting time/money processing applications that they do not have a position for. For trades that are open, they are still being processed as normal.

FYI I am applying for  NCM Reg Force


----------



## owa (14 Jan 2010)

BearPusher said:
			
		

> I could see them stopping processing on closed trades until April, but this doesn't make any sense if trades are still open. Well it's more like it doesn't make sense to me, which doesn't mean much. I hope this gets sorted out for all of you still in the application process.



I think you are right, and the poster above mine seems to clear it up.

When I got my CFAT results, I talked about possible trades and I mentioned SigOps and the Recruiter seemed to suggest there'd be little wait time if I went with that.  I didn't though.  I want to finish this semester at University so I have to wait until April regardless of what the Army is doing.


----------



## FDO (14 Jan 2010)

Currently we are processing for 8 trades only (LCIS, MP, NAV COMM, SONAR OP, SIG OP, NCIOP, ACSO, ENG O) as well as ROTP/RETP. If you are applying for one of those trades your processing will continue. If not it will go on hold until the new numbers come out in April. 

And yes it was a surprise to us at the Recruiting Centre. We will still take an application but keep in m ind that you will do CFAT and the rest in or after April unless we get a diferent direction in the mean time.


----------



## nolf (18 Jan 2010)

I am merit listed, but as my trade has apparently closed up, I will hear nothing until after April 1, as others have mentioned here.

My trade was in high demand (ATIS tech) when I applied, but due to needing to be tested for allergies, I had a rather large delay (damn doctors) in my app process, and missed out on my spot. 

It is very frustrating that I have to wait till after April 1, but unfortunately there is nothing I can do.  :-[


----------

